# AccuCraft K-27 electric model help



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anybody out there with one of these models please post me a pic of the left-hand side of the firebox, please. Last weekend a 'helper' picked the loco up and was taken by surprise by the sheer weight of the thing, and nigh-on dropped it - the left-hand side below the cab was dragged down his knitted top, and has dismounted most of the piping and the odd little wire 'pull' that goes through the running board. I recall that it was connected to a lever of some kind, but all my pics of the loco are movies and the detail is lacking. We have not yet found the little lever.

I KNOW that there is a great image of the loco half-painted on the AccuCraft site - but for some reason I can't get on the site - THIS is what I get instead - 

Access forbidden! 

You don't have permission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected. 


If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster. 
Error 403 www.accucraft.com
Mon May 23 19:45:05 2011
Apache/2.2.11 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.7e mod_auth_pgsql/2.0.3 

Help would be much appreciated.

TIA

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_You mean this pic?_











I have no idea why you can't get to the website. If you are using a pre-stored 'favorite' link, try typing the address in manually to the address bar. Or try the following link:

Accucrafts website home page


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmmm, interesting. The pic doesn't show here - only the little red X. 

No matter what I try it doesn't work for me. :=( - look - and note the time - 

Access forbidden! 

You don't have permission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected. 


If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster. 
Error 403 www.accucraft.com
Mon May 23 20:20:24 2011
Apache/2.2.11 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.7e mod_auth_pgsql/2.0.3 

Thanks anyhow, Pete. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, Pete and Roger - many thanks! You guys are the best! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

It sounds like a solution has been found. But for furture reference, if your accessing the site from a work computer there might be a block for sites like that. (To keep the busy bees humming) That may be why your getting the error.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jake - I'm one of those persons who don't have to work, so that's not the problem. 

BTW, I still can't access the site... 

Best to all 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Offical Tillamook ice-cream tester


----------

